# How to get low on mk4 airlifts.



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

So i finally bit the bullet and tried something to get my airlifts a little lower. Good news, im sitting at 22" even and laying gli lip. Im being held up by the subframe and control arms binding so it may go a little lower after thats trimmed up. More pics next week after the rest of the surgery, but i was pretty excited to be held up by something other than the struts  It still may never lay frame on these struts, but im getting closer. 

disclaimer: sorry if this is no news to anyone, but i thought some people might like to see it. I also know there has been a mk4 lower fender to ground than this, but he was on 40 series so im thinking since i have 205/45s and am still being held up i may get to the point where my car has the ability to lay out on 40 series. Only time will tell what happens


----------



## unitzero (Jan 15, 2008)

what was this "something" you tried ?!


----------



## harley06 (Feb 28, 2007)

I was lower on BOC..


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

harley06 said:


> I was lower on BOC..


 Not the point of the thread. Alot of ppl are lower than this. I'm sitting pretty much exactly how bagyards/mason techs sit with just a frame notch which is all I have. It's only to show a car getting lower on airlifts, not to compare to anything else. I had boc's and HATED them


----------



## Korfu (Feb 26, 2007)

I cut mine and still wasnt happy with the drop. Im about to go lower tomorrow more info after its done.


----------



## Do Werk (Feb 23, 2009)

Did you grind off the metal part around where the adjustment knob for the dampening is?


----------



## JesseAirLiftCompany (Aug 5, 2009)

Don't worry boy's, we will have the Xl Mk4's soon!:thumbup:


----------



## Do Werk (Feb 23, 2009)

JesseAirLiftCompany said:


> Don't worry boy's, we will have the Xl Mk4's soon!:thumbup:


 Whennnnnn? 

Please say tomorrow. idk how much longer I can hold on to this money lol


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

I spent my xl money already lol. I'll probably pick a set up this winter after I get my wheels redone.


----------



## Tri-Lit (Jan 8, 2004)

unitzero said:


> what was this "something" you tried ?!


 this. 

air lift should have just come out with an xl in the first place. seems like a little back asswards product marketing/release.


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

Tri-Lit said:


> this.
> 
> air lift should have just come out with an xl in the first place. seems like a little back asswards product marketing/release.


 Nah cuz you sell all the normal sets.....then you make XL's and everyone wants those, and those who have the originals replace theirs with XL's......sell more products-profit


----------



## Señor BigJuts (May 19, 2005)

unitzero said:


> what was this "something" you tried ?!


 ^^


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

got to 21 3/4" tonight on the driver side. Passenger side should get done tomorrow. Looks like next step will be tie rod notches then thats about all i can do


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

no vtec 4me said:


> got to 21 3/4" tonight on the driver side. Passenger side should get done tomorrow. Looks like next step will be tie rod notches then thats about all i can do


 Really? I'm at 22" even and my control arms are hitting the subrame on both sides. My tie rods are 1/8th of an inch away right now.


----------



## Señor BigJuts (May 19, 2005)

no vtec 4me said:


> got to 21 3/4" tonight on the driver side. Passenger side should get done tomorrow. Looks like next step will be tie rod notches then thats about all i can do


 picssss and the secret please.  

Still haven't had time to mess with mine yet, sitting at 22 5/16.


----------



## unitzero (Jan 15, 2008)

I'm sitting just over 22" un-notched on 18s. 
I am on 215/35 tires though.


----------



## pologti16v (Aug 8, 2006)

hi , i wonder if you could share some tips, as i drive a seat leon cupra with airlift on it , when drop it down i feel i am hitting the screw inside the front arch , so was wondering what you guys do with the arch liners and this screw that hold the liner in position

cheers kenny


----------



## bagdwag (Aug 11, 2010)

where did you grind on the strut body?? Pictures??


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

yea so wtf is the secret? 

might as well just wait till the XL's are released.


----------



## Do Werk (Feb 23, 2009)

Seems like people have been grinding off the top of the spindle where the strut sits in. Down to where the metal starts to round off and the bolt slides in. Obviously you can't take too much off and get too close to that bolt. 

Kind of a do at your own risk kind of thing.


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

Do Werk said:


> Seems like people have been grinding off the top of the spindle where the strut sits in. Down to where the metal starts to round off and the bolt slides in. Obviously you can't take too much off and get too close to that bolt.
> 
> Kind of a do at your own risk kind of thing.


yea its hardly a secret lol. Just need a grinder and you can get low


----------



## woody89 (Aug 12, 2007)

Nice man! I forget what my measurements were fender to ground, but I had them on a 40 series tire. I had thought about grinding them down some, but never got around to it. Looks like all that grinding was worth it though. :thumbup:


----------



## Do Werk (Feb 23, 2009)

no vtec 4me said:


> yea its hardly a secret lol. Just need a grinder and you can get low


Yeah haha. I'm sure anyone that wants to be on air on a mk4 will be used to using a grinder or some sort of unorthodox method to trim or grind metal on their car already :laugh:


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

Do Werk said:


> Yeah haha. I'm sure anyone that wants to be on air on a mk4 will be used to using a grinder or some sort of unorthodox method to trim or grind metal on their car already :laugh:


yup its become ever too common. I burnt my dremel up trimming my subframe


----------



## bagdwag (Aug 11, 2010)

Pictures of what you did??? How about some pictures of where it sits now and how low your getting..

Car looks good VTEC:thumbup:


----------



## Do Werk (Feb 23, 2009)

bagdwag said:


> Pictures of what you did??? How about some pictures of where it sits now and how low your getting..
> 
> Car looks good VTEC:thumbup:


Trim right above where the bolt goes in. You'll also have to trim the bottom part of the strut as it will sink futher down and hit the cv boot.


----------



## bagdwag (Aug 11, 2010)

Pics of the grinding on the struts?? You laying frame yet


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

i think ill jst wait till the XL's come out .... then maybe do this lol


----------



## Do Werk (Feb 23, 2009)

bagdwag said:


> Pics of the grinding on the struts?? You laying frame yet


Someones laying subframe on 17s with 40 series tires. Idk how far away someone is with proper sized tires or if they have yet. 

You don't really need pictures of grinding the struts. It's the bottom part of the strut that sits in the knuckle. Since it will be sitting down further than it would be regularly, it will contact the cv boot if you do not trim it. So if and when you do this... at that point determine how much you need to take off.


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

i want to try this, but i still have YET to be notched.........damnit.


----------

